# 97 Sentra / Cd Player Install



## muideka (Jan 27, 2005)

I was just looking for some help installing a cd player into my 97 Sentra. I pulled out my cd player from my old car and wanted to put it into my new car. 
However when I took out the stero unit in the car now the back plug ins are different then the plug ins that I have on the back of my cd player I want to install?
Is it possible to buy a cord that will convert the cords in the car now into the cords I can attach into the cd player. I'm not sure how to describe it, I dont know much about intalling a cd player?
So I posted the photos below. The first photo is the plug ins that the car has now, this is a shot of the stereo in the car now. The second photo is of the cd player I would like to install. 
By looking at these shots if you could tell me what to buy that would be great. Thanks in advance. I would love to have the new cd player up and jamming as soon as possible! :thumbup: 

photo of current stereo back.








photo of the cd stereo I would like to install.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

its called a wiring harness...you can get them at www.sounddomain.com or your local BBY or CC


----------



## muideka (Jan 27, 2005)

Great, thanks for the fast reply!
I will be up and punk rockin in no time.
"Londons Burnin, and I Live By the River!"

And their cheap too, yes!


----------

